# Wyndham  not allowing new II memberships to Worldmark owners



## cruisin (Aug 22, 2009)

According to II reps, Wyndham is not allowing Worldmark owners to join II any more. I talked to one today, I sure hope this is a mistake, I would really miss II.


----------



## Lisa P (Aug 22, 2009)

I don't understand.  Most of WM's resorts aren't even affiliated with RCI.  Is that going to change?  Is WM going to switch to using RCI as their default exchange company?  If so, that'd be a huge move.

This warrants further questioning.  Sometimes the exchange company VCs make mistakes.


----------



## cotraveller (Aug 22, 2009)

All of the WorldMark resorts exchange through RCI.  Except for a year or two around 2002, RCI has always been the exchange company for WorldMark.  New owners who buy through the developer receive the first year in RCI free.

II was the preferred exchange company in 2002.  When Cendant purchased Trendwest they switched back to RCI.  I believe that only resorts that were in the WorldMark system in 2002 or earlier exchange with II.

We belong to both RCI and II and have exchanged WorldMark units through both companies.  Anything is possible, but I haven't heard anything about WorldMark dropping II.  II has offered two year renewals for the price of one year to WorldMark owners for as far back as I remember.  The current ad that II has in the WorldMark magazine says the offer is good through December 31, 2009.


----------



## cruisin (Aug 22, 2009)

I just tried to Join II online and it will not let me,Worldmark "does not exist" they have the resort at seaside, eagle crest, wolf creek listed as possible matches, but those are the timeshares seperate from Worldmark at the same locations. Has anybody every tried to sign up online with II, maybe it was never available online, maybe you had to call?  The II reps aren't sure why, but the 2 I have talked to say Wyndham is not allowing it at the moment?


----------



## T_R_Oglodyte (Aug 23, 2009)

We attended a WM sales presenation shortly after Wyndham acquired Worldmark.  The sales person was touting all of the wonderful benefits of II, generally bad-mouthing RCI, and talking about how WM had switched to II because WM was so deeply concerned about member exchange experiences and options.  It was fun to see her reaction when I asked her how long the wonders of II were going to be available, considering that WM had just been acquired by the company that owned RCI.

She finally admitted that it was pretty much a given that as soon as the contract between II and WM expired, WM would return to RCI.


----------



## T_R_Oglodyte (Aug 23, 2009)

cruisin said:


> I just tried to Join II online and it will not let me,Worldmark "does not exist" they have the resort at seaside, eagle crest, wolf creek listed as possible matches, but those are the timeshares seperate from Worldmark at the same locations. Has anybody every tried to sign up online with II, maybe it was never available online, maybe you had to call?  The II reps aren't sure why, but the 2 I have talked to say Wyndham is not allowing it at the moment?



I'm not at all surprised.

When you are a member of a club, be that WM, Wyndham, Diamond, Sunterra, or whomeever, you do not join the exchange company as an individual member.  Rather, the club has a membership with the exchange company, and you as an individual owner simply piggy back on the club's membership.  

Accordingly, when the Club drops an affiliation with an exchange members of that club can no longer interact with that exchange company.  Since the Club does not exist as a member, and your ownership is tied to the Club, as far as the exchange company is concerned you are an owner at an unaffiliated resort.


----------



## BocaBum99 (Aug 23, 2009)

T_R_Oglodyte said:


> We attended a WM sales presenation shortly after Wyndham acquired Worldmark.  The sales person was touting all of the wonderful benefits of II, generally bad-mouthing RCI, and talking about how WM had switched to II because WM was so deeply concerned about member exchange experiences and options.  It was fun to see her reaction when I asked her how long the wonders of II were going to be available, considering that WM had just been acquired by the company that owned RCI.
> 
> She finally admitted that it was pretty much a given that as soon as the contract between II and WM expired, WM would return to RCI.



Why would you believe anything she said?   Either the first part or the second part?


----------



## T_R_Oglodyte (Aug 23, 2009)

BocaBum99 said:


> Why would you believe anything she said?   Either the first part or the second part?



The second part, because at that point she was simply agreeing with me.

As soon as Wyndham acquired WM it was a given that the relationship with II would be terminated as soon as practicable.  I found it quite amusing that the sales force was touting II over RCI even as it was obvious that the relationship with II was ephemeral.

She was initially quite flustered when I disrupted her spiel.


----------



## Rent_Share (Aug 23, 2009)

Seems to be some confusion -

They are still advertising a 2:1 rebewal deal in _Desperation_ Magazine

I just renewedunder the deal

Never could sign up on line with Worldmark

Reported phone calls for "new" memberships have reported mixed results

Need to nail ths rumor down


----------



## BocaBum99 (Aug 23, 2009)

T_R_Oglodyte said:


> The second part, because at that point she was simply agreeing with me.
> 
> As soon as Wyndham acquired WM it was a given that the relationship with II would be terminated as soon as practicable.  I found it quite amusing that the sales force was touting II over RCI even as it was obvious that the relationship with II was ephemeral.
> 
> She was initially quite flustered when I disrupted her spiel.



That's not believing what she said.  That is agreeing with yourself.  There is a huge difference.


----------



## ecwinch (Aug 23, 2009)

This is also being reported over on WMOwners. Apparently II has been taking membership applications, but Wyndham is failing to confirm the membership. One of the members was working with Owner Services, and had escalated the issue to supervisors and Peggy Fry with no resolution as of Friday. 

Here is the Board minutes from when the affiliated with RCI back in 2004:

_Gene also discussed Trendwest's termination of the contract with Interval International. The Board clarified in discussion that Trendwest's decision to terminate its involvement in that contract did not impact in any way, existing members rights to belong to either International Interval or RCI and* in fact, WorldMark Owners will always be able to choose their affiliation.* Don Williams and Rhonda Harris both noted the importance of informing Owners of their exchanges rights. Gene responded that information will be provided to Owners both through the WorldMark website and in Destinations magazine. 

UPON A MOTION THAT THE CLUB JOIN WITH TRENDWEST TO TERMINATE 
THE INTERVAL INTERNATIONAL AFFILIATION AGREEMENT, duly made by 
Don Williams and seconded by Jack McConnell, the motion was unanimously approved. _

There is no recent action that Board has taken regarding not allowing members to join II.


----------



## cruisin (Aug 23, 2009)

Also in the recent change of the exchange plus program with Eagle crest, schooner landing etc..  paper work said RCI or II were both acceptable, ,and that is only 2 months ago, hopefully its all a glitch,and they will resume approving II memberships.


----------

